# The Moment you've all been waiting for!!



## JOMO (Apr 2, 2013)

The Countdown Begins!

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130404T22&p0=64&msg=HELLO+SI!+Revenge+of+the+Till


----------



## PFM (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been holding my breath for the day Tiller returns.


----------



## PFM (Apr 2, 2013)

Makes the pain of missing Tiller a little easier.


----------



## Live2Train (Apr 2, 2013)

LMFAO, that shit is funny as hell!


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2013)

Will will soon be blessed with the return of the Tiller.


----------



## PFM (Apr 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Will will soon be blessed with the return of the Tiller.



Blessed is an interesting term.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol that's funny


----------



## mattyice (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome!  oh tiller wherefor art thou??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

That's a good one Jomo.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn! It's good to be Tilly. The most talked about SOB on SI. 

I bet if you searched the word count here for tilltheend, Tilly, Tiller, tillazilla and all other variables it would out number the word "protein" three to one.

Now he has a count down clock....the guy is a fucking rock star


----------



## Jada (Apr 3, 2013)

Lmfao jomo )


----------



## Georgia (Apr 3, 2013)

Might as well make him a vet. Guy would be more loved than if Jay Cutler was a member here.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 3, 2013)

SI hasn't been the same the last week, him gone has really put me in a bad mood


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 3, 2013)

.... Im  waiting  for kits  photos.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2013)

This is rich. Now we need Dick Clark to drop a big glass ball in Central Park, NY...


----------

